# Hierodula sp. Pink eye



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

I found this mantis on a website. Does anyone have any info on them at all? I can't seem to find any info.


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

yen use to keep them. i believe they went out of culture.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 26, 2012)

Yen sent me a few of these last year, and tried as I might to breed them, I was unable. I lost too many to mismolts.

Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)".


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

majuscula seems to be the new "hot" hierodula in town.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes! H. majuscula is one of the most amazing ones. Do you think that the culture Pink eye went extinct?


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

i think so but i could be wrong.


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 26, 2012)

I do not think it is a majuscula sp but rather the "singapura" sp if I have good memories.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm... so how difficult are majuscula to keep/breed?


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 26, 2012)

Here

http://www.usamantis.com/02-07-11Hierodula_Singapore.html


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 26, 2012)

Majusculas are very very easy to keep.Had 2 deaths on 30 so far.They ar subadults by now.


----------



## gripen (Jan 26, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> I do not think it is a majuscula sp but rather the "singapura" sp if I have good memories.


i was saying that it is not pink eyes that are cool now. now it is majuscula. they are defiantly not the same species.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, they are completely different. I just was curious about Hierodula pink eye


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nikkko was right, the Hierodula sp. Singapore is the pink eye. Just in case you missed the link, here it is:

http://www.usamantis.com/02-07-11Hierodula_Singapore.html


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is one of the pics


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, not being in culture doesn't mean it's extinct.


----------



## gripen (Jan 27, 2012)

+1


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 27, 2012)

good point


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 27, 2012)

Pink Eyes are far from extinct in the wild, they are just "out of culture" till someone (YEN???) brings them in from overseas again! I certainly hope someone does that soon!

Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 27, 2012)

Whew! That's a relief. I love how amazing these mantids look. By the way, who is ChrisP?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Indeed, I hope they some day make a comeback. One question- it looks to me like the belly has some pink and the eyes look blue-ish, so why call it "pink eye"?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah! I was wondering that, too! Its eyes are bright blue and its legs are pink!


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe because if you make fun of him for wearing pink trousers he'll punch ya in the eye. He looks like an ornery little fella.


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 28, 2012)

Better to stick with Yen for new &amp; interesting species.  

Speaking of sharing, I'm thinking of offering free Popas with every order. Darn things breed like roaches! (The evil kind, not the tropical ones that you WANT to breed!  )

Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 28, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> You'll see him pop up eventually. He's been on this forum forever. He has a habit of annoying you until you give him what he wants! (Sorry, Chris, but you should know that it's true!)
> 
> He also prides himself on having species that "no one else has"...but yet, he rarely shares. :/ (Unless, as I alluded to, you have something he wants.)
> 
> ...


New free popas! Thats cool!

Ive seen Pink eyes on your website. Did chris bribe them out of you?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 29, 2012)

Why would he kill the pink eyes?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Why would he kill the pink eyes?


I dunno. Maybe he just wanted them dead?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 30, 2012)

wow. that would be awful...


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 30, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> You'll see him pop up eventually. He's been on this forum forever. He has a habit of annoying you until you give him what he wants! (Sorry, Chris, but you should know that it's true!)
> 
> He also prides himself on having species that "no one else has"...but yet, he rarely shares. :/ (Unless, as I alluded to, you have something he wants.)
> 
> ...


Do Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantids breed faster than Popa spurca?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 30, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> wow. that would be awful...


I agree!  But I would still like to hear his side of the story. You know... See what he meant to do

P.S. By the way... Happy Birthday! :balloon: :happybday: 



happy1892 said:


> Do Gambian Spotted Eye Flower Mantids breed faster than Popa spurca?


What temperature are you keeping the pair at? Also what do you mean by do they breed faster? Like how long courtship takes for that species? Or how long before the male connects and releases sperm?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I agree!  But I would still like to hear his side of the story. You know... See what he meant to do
> 
> P.S. By the way... Happy Birthday! :balloon: :happybday:
> 
> What temperature are you keeping the pair at? Also what do you mean by do they breed faster? Like how long courtship takes for that species? Or how long before the male connects and releases sperm?


Thanks! I got a Hierodula majuscula!!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 31, 2012)

I meant which kind makes more nymphs faster after mating.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 31, 2012)

Between Popas and Gambians? I don't know, but I'll tell you this... Blue Flashes breed like wildfire! They just keep laying ooths and they keep hatching! I'm not just talking hundreds... I'm talking thousands!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 31, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Between Popas and Gambians? I don't know, but I'll tell you this... Blue Flashes breed like wildfire! They just keep laying ooths and they keep hatching! I'm not just talking hundreds... I'm talking thousands!


+1

Gambains as I've read reproduce very fast and have more and better chance of survival as they are mostly communal so you will end up with more and more babies!

Unlike Popa Spruca who will turn on eachother and you will have less mantises due to cannibalism therefore you will have less babies.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> +1
> 
> Gambains as I've read reproduce very fast and have more and better chance of survival as they are mostly communal so you will end up with more and more babies!
> 
> Unlike Popa Spruca who will turn on eachother and you will have less mantises due to cannibalism therefore you will have less babies.


Yeah, Gambians won't cannibalize as much. My Blue Flashes are extremely cannibalistic and I've seen L2's running around eating L1's!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 3, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah, Gambians won't cannibalize as much. My Blue Flashes are extremely cannibalistic and I've seen L2's running around eating L1's!


Scary how they can eat things that are slightly smaller than themselves. My female ghost ate a male that was a a molt behind (He was not that small) Less than an hour later I come in and see legs on the ground and my mantis getting ripped apart! Bummer!

How are H. majuscula? I am getting a sexed pair soon


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got a sexed pair! My post of them is in Mantid photos


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

My sexed pair is coming on Wednsday!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine are sub-adults!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 4, 2012)

me too!!! My profile pic is the female! They're so awesome. They come lemon to green yellow!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

I know! I really cant wait. On Wednsday I am getting 5 packages alone!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

5 packages? How many mantids are you getting? And what species?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered (For my website)

1-A sexed pair of Violins and Ghosts (Same Paackage)

2-A sexecd Pair of Hierodula majuscula

3-A sexed pair of Popa Spruca

4-Some new cages

5-Feeder food

I really cant wait!


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Indeed, I hope they some day make a comeback. One question- it looks to me like the belly has some pink and the eyes look blue-ish, so why call it "pink eye"?


You'll have to ask Yen about that one! I think it was him that gave them their "common name'!


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> New free popas! Thats cool!
> 
> Ive seen Pink eyes on your website. Did chris bribe them out of you?


Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

Yikes! How do u just send someone an ooth without knowing wat laid it? Anyways my multispina have a tiny red dot on the bottom of the thorax and black rings at the bases of their eyes, especially my male

Much bolder color scheme than membranacea, same with the pink eye and majuscula species


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Yes, he did...promising to give me some "cool, new species"...one of them was Blue Flashes...which I already HAD!...the other was the "Sphodromantis sp." that I still can't identify the exact species! He sent me about 8 of the Blue Flashes &amp; 12 of the Sphodros...no labels, nothing indicating whether he even had a CLUE as to what they were. (I don't think he did, because I ASKED him &amp; he never responded about it, just rambled about other stuff!) The Blue Flashes I could identify at around L3/L4, but the others, I had to wait till they were adults, and they still don't look like anything I've ever seen. He also send an ooth...to replace an earlier ooth that didn't hatch. Guess what? The second one didn't either!  (Don't know the species on THAT one, either!)


Wow. I hope he realized what he did. SO he killed the beloved Pink Eyes


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Why would he kill the pink eyes?


Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## gripen (Feb 5, 2012)

now aparently he is keeping toxodera idolomorph and bicornis. makes you wonder how truthful he really is...


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

Popas make WAY more nymphs than Gambians. Even though the Gambians lay ooths more frequently. Gambians lay ooths about every 10-14 days, and each ooth hatches between 8 (older ooths) &amp; 30 (new, young females' ooths).

Popas will lay ooths about every 21 days, but even their small ooths hatch between 50-80 nymphs! (And they lay just about as many ooths as Gambians.) So, from one female Popa, you can easily have hundreds of babies in her lifetime, Gambians, you will get about 100 or so babies throughout their lifetime.

Also, Popas are not that cannibalistic. I feed my young nymphs (sparingly, mynd you!) every 2-3 days, and they STILL don't eat each other! I don't believe they start to turn very cannibalistic until they reach L4/L5...and then it will usually be females turning on the smaller, less aggressive males. (If you separate the males from the females, you will end up with quite a few males in the end. i.e. NO MALE SHORTAGE!)  

In my experience, Gambians are way less tolerant of food shortages than the Popas. Just one day without enough food to go around and they are stalking each other.


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

Good to hear

My female seems about to lay infertile ooth and male is still subadult so I'm glad they r more prolific

I love popa!!! Even though they grow slowly it is well worth it


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> now aparently he is keeping toxodera idolomorph and bicornis. makes you wonder how truthful he really is...


Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> Yikes! How do u just send someone an ooth without knowing wat laid it? Anyways my multispina have a tiny red dot on the bottom of the thorax and black rings at the bases of their eyes, especially my male
> 
> Much bolder color scheme than membranacea, same with the pink eye and majuscula species


Reason for Edit: Removing perceived "unsolicited personal attack(s)."


----------



## gripen (Feb 5, 2012)

makes you think doesnt it.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 5, 2012)

I still have that urge to here his side of the story!


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 5, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Popas make WAY more nymphs than Gambians. Even though the Gambians lay ooths more frequently. Gambians lay ooths about every 10-14 days, and each ooth hatches between 8 (older ooths) &amp; 30 (new, young females' ooths).
> 
> Popas will lay ooths about every 21 days, but even their small ooths hatch between 50-80 nymphs! (And they lay just about as many ooths as Gambians.) So, from one female Popa, you can easily have hundreds of babies in her lifetime, Gambians, you will get about 100 or so babies throughout their lifetime.
> 
> ...


Gambians lay an ooth every three or four days when they are fed a lot and the temperature is about 100 degrees.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 5, 2012)

Who is chris?


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 5, 2012)

GreenOasis do you know how long female Gambians live as adults?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Yes, he did...promising to give me some "cool, new species"...one of them was Blue Flashes...which I already HAD!...the other was the "Sphodromantis sp." that I still can't identify the exact species! He sent me about 8 of the Blue Flashes &amp; 12 of the Sphodros...no labels, nothing indicating whether he even had a CLUE as to what they were. (I don't think he did, because I ASKED him &amp; he never responded about it, just rambled about other stuff!) The Blue Flashes I could identify at around L3/L4, but the others, I had to wait till they were adults, and they still don't look like anything I've ever seen. He also send an ooth...to replace an earlier ooth that didn't hatch. Guess what? The second one didn't either!  (Don't know the species on THAT one, either!)


They could've been sphodromantis sp. chameleon village. I know it sounds weird but it's real.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I hardly believe anything he says anymore...Sorry ChrisP, but you burned me pretty bad!...
> 
> No one has Toxodera...for very long. I've asked Yen about them and he says they are VERY difficult to keep in captivity...and even HARDER to breed. Bicornis...maybe...but NOT Toxodera.


I've heard that Toxodera and Paratoxodera are so hard that the longest time the average person kept them alive was a week. Someone did it for 4 months, but that's the extent. It would still be cool to see them in person, though.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

Where'd Yen get HIS toxodera?!?!? :blink: He used to keep them? Did he ever breed them?


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

2 bros on asian mantis network caught a toxodera female and she grew and molted and stuff but i dont know any more of the story after that...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> 2 bros on asian mantis network caught a toxodera female and she grew and molted and stuff but i dont know any more of the story after that...


Yeah that's what I was talking about. No matter how hard you look on the internet, you can't find any for sale.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I ordered (For my website)
> 
> 1-A sexed pair of Violins and Ghosts (Same Paackage)
> 
> ...


2 questions: Who'd you get them from, and what's your website?


----------



## gripen (Feb 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Yeah that's what I was talking about. No matter how hard you look on the internet, you can't find any for sale.


no one has EVER raised or breed them in captivity! the people you are talking about are Sufistic and Khabirum. read this for more info http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16269&amp;hl=paratoxodera&amp;st=0


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> no one has EVER raised or breed them in captivity! the people you are talking about are Sufistic and Khabirum. read this for more info http://mantidforum.n...ratoxodera&amp;st=0


I wonder what happened to that mantis. I doubt they bred it, since they're virtually gone from the U.S


----------



## gripen (Feb 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I wonder what happened to that mantis. I doubt they bred it, since they're virtually gone from the U.S


they never were in the US


----------



## agent A (Feb 5, 2012)

since they havent posted about it in 2 years i assume they released it and it is probably dead by now


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 5, 2012)

gripen said:


> they never were in the US


Oh yeah, they were in Singapore


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> _2 questions: Who'd you get them from, and what's your website?_


 _I got them from many people. Do you want exact names? My website is gonna open pretty soon. Once I get those sexed pairs to mate and lay. i would say mid summer. I will PM you when it does._


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 7, 2012)

first off you didnt give me anything I gave you 20 Idolo nymphs that I was selling 10/$100 so thats $200, and in a upper reply quote Chrisp Killed Them!!!!! Very Nice quote when I emailed you as soon as they arrived and told you the one was shriveled and very weak (OVER FED PRIOR TO SHIPPING ) and from the looks of it got gut rot much later on after you killed your male you asked me for mine but it had mismolted ! so next time please use your words different I introduce some new sp to this forum often for people to enjoy and culture strickly for the culturing of sp , not to build a website and a buisness out of it I think the year or a bit longer you have been doing this and the well over 10 I have next time choose your words better and dont disrespect a member and insult in this manner again

thank you very much

christopher!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

Chrisp said:


> first off you didnt give me anything I gave you 20 Idolo nymphs that I was selling 10/$100 so thats $200, and in a upper reply quote Chrisp Killed Them!!!!! Very Nice quote when I emailed you as soon as they arrived and told you the one was shriveled and very weak (OVER FED PRIOR TO SHIPPING ) and from the looks of it got gut rot much later on after you killed your male you asked me for mine but it had mismolted ! so next time please use your words different I introduce some new sp to this forum often for people to enjoy and culture strickly for the culturing of sp , not to build a website and a buisness out of it I think the year or a bit longer you have been doing this and the well over 10 I have next time choose your words better and dont disrespect a member and insult in this manner again
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> christopher!!!!


First off Carey was just and only expressing her side of the story. You obviously had to disagree and express your side which I would be happy to hear in more depth. No one here was really hating on you. Carey just had a bad experience which she is very unhappy about. Now, before you start hating her you should ask her (Privately) what happened, how she feels, and how you can correct the situation. We were just agreeing/questioning what happened. Now some people try to make a business of this. I am and so is Carey. Which is a very good idea, because you can trade out speceis and get new species. You also can earn alot of money from it. I also dont think Overfeeding can weaken a mantis to that extent. Also I have never heard of gut rot?

Dont pick on certain people if they had a bad experience. Its just not right


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 8, 2012)

Issued one warning point to GreenOasis for unwarranted personal attack against another member. If anybody would like the threads cleaned up/edited to remove offensive content, please let me know. Consider this a reminder to all to use the breeder feedback area of the forum to share your experiences of "recent" transactions. Airing your old (or new) grievances outside a single post in the feedback section is not allowed on this forum. Thank you.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 8, 2012)

BOOM POW! Forget the pink eye. Someone just got a black eye. :chris: :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 8, 2012)

How many warnings are there before you get kicked off?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> First off Carey was just and only expressing her side of the story. You obviously had to disagree and express your side which I would be happy to hear in more depth. No one here was really hating on you. Carey just had a bad experience which she is very unhappy about. Now, before you start hating her you should ask her (Privately) what happened, how she feels, and how you can correct the situation. We were just agreeing/questioning what happened. Now some people try to make a business of this. I am and so is Carey. Which is a very good idea, because you can trade out speceis and get new species. You also can earn alot of money from it. I also dont think Overfeeding can weaken a mantis to that extent. Also I have never heard of gut rot?
> 
> Dont pick on certain people if they had a bad experience. Its just not right


I think this has gone too far. I really just wanted to find out what Hierodula sp. Pink eye is. Thank you for the info on the species, anyway.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 8, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I think this has gone too far. I really just wanted to find out what Hierodula sp. Pink eye is. Thank you for the info on the species, anyway.


I agree.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 8, 2012)

Reason for Edit: Removing what might be misconstrued as "inflammatory statements."


----------



## gripen (Feb 8, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> I'm just getting tired of the "good ol' boys' club" attitude...and it's not just here on this forum. Seems to be an epidemic all over the web. It's not about WHAT you know, but WHO you know. :/


+1


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 8, 2012)

By "Good ol' boys' club" attitude.  

Who are you refering too?


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 8, 2012)

Chrisp said:


> first off you didnt give me anything I gave you 20 Idolo nymphs that I was selling 10/$100 so thats $200, and in a upper reply quote Chrisp Killed Them!!!!! Very Nice quote when I emailed you as soon as they arrived and told you the one was shriveled and very weak (OVER FED PRIOR TO SHIPPING ) and from the looks of it got gut rot much later on after you killed your male you asked me for mine but it had mismolted ! so next time please use your words different I introduce some new sp to this forum often for people to enjoy and culture strickly for the culturing of sp , not to build a website and a buisness out of it I think the year or a bit longer you have been doing this and the well over 10 I have next time choose your words better and dont disrespect a member and insult in this manner again
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> christopher!!!!


I am going to respond to this ONE thing, and then let this demon die.

Chris, this is from a message YOU sent to me on May 6, 2011:

"(edited out by admin)"

...so WHERE is the part where you GAVE me the Idolos for NOTHING? I sent you two Shield ooths for the *28* L1 Idolos you sent me. Each ooth hatches over 100 nymphs, so even selling them at $1 each, we were even. (Using YOUR logic here.) Nevermind that I was selling Shield nymphs for well over $10/each. Also take into account that YOU (with your 10 yrs experience) told me to mist the Idolos 2x a WEEK. It's no wonder that I lost almost half in the first two molts alone.

I, on the other hand, take offense to the part where you attempt to accuse me of doing nothing but greedily gathering profits. Nevermind the service that I provide to my fellow hobbyists, or that I work my rear off to provide folks with opportunities to expand their hobby. Nevermind that I freely offer to trade or purchase species from my customers who are "overrun" or "want to try something new." (And then I offer them to others for trades or "freebies.") I have made the statement time and again that I make VERY little in the way of profit on this business. I am mostly in it for the connection, and for the vision to provide more people with more choices of pets to keep.

What I *do* do is get MORE people into the hobby. Most of my customers find the website from sources OTHER than this forum, and I get 300+ new visitors every day.

Peter, I have edited my previous posts so that they are no longer "unsolicited personal attacks"...I would ask that ChrisP now do the same in kind with his post. I will then promptly remove this one, as it obviously has nothing to do with the subject matter of this thread...but I will not sit idly by while ChrisP accuses ME of being greedy and unconcerned about the hobby in the same thread.


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 8, 2012)

GreenOasis said:


> Also take into account that YOU (with your 10 yrs experience) told me to mist the Idolos 2x a WEEK. It's no wonder that I lost almost half in the first two molts alone.


######. That is probally less than 20% You are supposed to mist them every other day.  No wonder you lost so much in those first couple molts

Carey   , for your sake I recommend you take this discussion to a private message. So you (and the rest us dont get into any more trouble)

Im just looking after for what is to come.   :innocent: 



Chrisp said:


> first off you didnt give me anything I gave you 20 Idolo nymphs that I was selling 10/$100 so thats $200, and in a upper reply quote Chrisp Killed Them!!!!! Very Nice quote when I emailed you as soon as they arrived and told you the one was shriveled and very weak (OVER FED PRIOR TO SHIPPING ) and from the looks of it got gut rot much later on after you killed your male you asked me for mine but it had mismolted ! so next time please use your words different I introduce some new sp to this forum often for people to enjoy and culture strickly for the culturing of sp , not to build a website and a buisness out of it I think the year or a bit longer you have been doing this and the well over 10 I have next time choose your words better and dont disrespect a member and insult in this manner again
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> christopher!!!!


Might I ask how you got to this post?


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, Chris felt the need to defend himself in this thread. I felt the need to do the same since he also retaliated in kind against me (for my "unsolicited personal attack"). If Peter wants, he is free to remove my post and I won't say a word, but I certainly hope that he would also remove Chris', as it clearly has nothing to do with the subject at hand.

As it stands, I have gotten a warning point for "unsolicited personal attack", but ChrisP, in his defense of himself, also slandered ME &amp; my business, and has not received his share of the "punishment".

ChrisP, I formally APOLOGIZE for bringing up this "old news" on here instead of griping at you in PMs. I have already cleaned up MY part of this mess. Please do the same.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> ######. That is probally less than 20% You are supposed to mist them every other day.  No wonder you lost so much in those first couple molts
> 
> Might I ask how you got to this post?


Actually, if you want them to survive the first few molts, it would be better to mist EVERY day.

I'm not sure what you mean about how I got to that post. It was on page 4...I think.


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Feb 10, 2012)

That's fine I will say I am sorry also I should have kept it personal on pm accepted


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 10, 2012)

Carey, I was asking Chrisp how he got to this thread?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 10, 2012)

Hetarem45, they seem to be resolving this without your continued prodding. Resolve your curiosity, if you must, through the PM system.

GreenOasis, you prompted multiple reactions in this thread limited not just to Chrisp's. I'm giving you another warning point for publicly attacking the forum with that old boys stuff. Most forums delete the entire thread as soon as there is a problem, but we let your posts stay because people always complain when we delete posts they've put time and energy into. I issued you the original warning point and another moderator seems to have independently indicated to you that Chrisp's post was entitled in the sense of defending himself. Seems fair to me. I haven't even read your post #82 because I noticed that Chrisp has just apologized for his original reaction. However, I suspect that if I read it before I finished this response I'd probably be giving you yet another warning point. (The original warning point, as Hetarem45 correctly recommended, was obviously intended to encourage you to END the public discussion on the subject.) Nobody asked you to delete your own posts.

Chrisp, the public apology for your natural reaction was kind.


----------



## GreenOasis (Feb 10, 2012)

In the sense of the community spirit, I deleted them myself, I thought that should give me a "brownie point" for acknowledging that maybe I shouldn't have brought it up here, but hey...I was still fuming about the "Chris deal" myself.

I see no post where another "mod" told me it was okay for Chris to defend himself. I'm not even saying it's NOT okay for him to defend himself...what I was responding to was HIS attack against ME and MY business. Which, seems to me, should be treated the same. He could've defended himself against me without adding the "slam" against my business &amp; my ethics. I haven't checked to see yet, but I hope that Chris also returned in kind and deleted HIS reference to me &amp; my business from his post.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm closing this unnecessarily high maintenance, off-topic discussion right now. Simple solution.


----------

